# What Was the Last Thing That You Cooked?



## Ozzy47 (Nov 20, 2020)

Cheese on toast


----------



## marti (Nov 22, 2020)

dont remember


----------



## Kivessout (Dec 2, 2020)

Meatloaf


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 2, 2020)

Toast


----------



## Kivessout (Dec 3, 2020)

Spaghetti


----------



## marti (Dec 3, 2020)

nothing


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 3, 2020)

Macaroni cheese


----------



## marti (Dec 4, 2020)

Nothing


----------



## Kivessout (Dec 7, 2020)

Pizza


----------



## marti (Dec 7, 2020)

soup


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 13, 2020)

chicken nuggets


----------



## mist (Dec 13, 2020)

Probably a pizza 🍕


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 13, 2020)

Steak


----------



## mist (Dec 13, 2020)

Potato waffles and chicken 🤣


----------



## marti (Dec 13, 2020)

Chicken


----------



## Lee (Dec 16, 2020)

Boiled eggs


----------



## mist (Dec 16, 2020)

Pizza 😶


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 16, 2020)

Pasta bake.


----------



## marti (Dec 19, 2020)

Dont remember


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 20, 2020)

Toast


----------



## Shanahan92 (Dec 20, 2020)

Bacon and eggs


----------



## Carrie72 (Dec 20, 2020)

Cauliflower cheese


----------



## marti (Dec 20, 2020)

nothing yet


----------



## pat (Dec 23, 2020)

sausage


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 28, 2020)

Steak


----------



## Lee (Dec 28, 2020)

Bacon and poached eggs


----------



## Carrie72 (Dec 29, 2020)

Corned beef hash


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 29, 2020)

Baked potatoes.


----------



## Gibby (Dec 30, 2020)

made breakfast


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 30, 2020)

Toast


----------



## marti (Jan 1, 2021)

eggs


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 11, 2021)

Toast


----------



## marti (Jan 11, 2021)

fries and gravy and cheese on top


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 12, 2021)

Roast dinner


----------



## marti (Jan 14, 2021)

dont remember


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 14, 2021)

Baked potatoes


----------



## marti (Jan 14, 2021)

nothing yet


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 15, 2021)

Toast


----------



## marti (Jan 16, 2021)

grilled cheese last night


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 17, 2021)

Toast


----------



## marti (Jan 17, 2021)

nothing


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 18, 2021)

Sausage Casserole


----------



## marti (Jan 18, 2021)

Grilled cheese


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 19, 2021)

Toast


----------



## marti (Jan 19, 2021)

Grilled cheese


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 19, 2021)

Cheese pasta


----------



## marti (Jan 19, 2021)

dont remeber


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 20, 2021)

Gammon joint


----------



## LittleTooMuch (Jan 21, 2021)

cajun chicken pasta


----------



## marti (Jan 24, 2021)

dont remember


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 25, 2021)

Toast


----------



## marti (Jan 27, 2021)

soup


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 29, 2021)

Toast


----------



## marti (Jan 29, 2021)

dont remember


----------



## Kivessout (Jan 30, 2021)

Egg omelette


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 30, 2021)

Cheese on toast


----------



## marti (Jan 31, 2021)

Stir fry


----------



## pat (Jan 31, 2021)

sausage


----------



## marti (Jan 31, 2021)

stir fry


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 31, 2021)

Toast


----------



## safeinsanity (Jan 31, 2021)

Chicken


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 1, 2021)

Toast


----------



## marti (Feb 1, 2021)

Meat pie


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 9, 2021)

Chicken curry


----------



## marti (Feb 10, 2021)

chicken lasgna


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 11, 2021)

Potatoes


----------



## marti (Feb 12, 2021)

sauages soon


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 13, 2021)

pork chops


----------



## marti (Feb 13, 2021)

dont remember


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 14, 2021)

Egg and toast


----------



## marti (Feb 14, 2021)

eggs


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 14, 2021)

Toast


----------



## marti (Feb 14, 2021)

nothing


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 15, 2021)

toast


----------



## marti (Feb 15, 2021)

nothing


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 16, 2021)

Eggs and bacon


----------



## marti (Feb 16, 2021)

eggs


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 17, 2021)

Pork chops


----------



## marti (Feb 17, 2021)

grilled cheese


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 18, 2021)

soup


----------



## marti (Feb 18, 2021)

pot pie


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 19, 2021)

Toast


----------



## Chels (Feb 19, 2021)

Kale and cous cous salad


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 20, 2021)

Egg on toast


----------



## mist (Feb 20, 2021)

Hard boiled eggs 🥚


----------



## marti (Feb 20, 2021)

shephard pie


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 21, 2021)

Pizza


----------



## Chels (Feb 21, 2021)

Butter garlic and parsley steak


----------



## marti (Feb 21, 2021)

dont remember


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 22, 2021)

Toast


----------



## pat (Feb 22, 2021)

chicken for my curry


----------



## marti (Feb 22, 2021)

grilled cheese


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 23, 2021)

Rice


----------



## marti (Feb 23, 2021)

dont remember


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 24, 2021)

Toast


----------



## marti (Feb 24, 2021)

tacos


----------



## pat (Feb 25, 2021)

chicken for my dinner


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 25, 2021)

potatoes


----------



## marti (Feb 26, 2021)

dont remember


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 27, 2021)

chicken


----------



## marti (Feb 27, 2021)

shephard pie


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 28, 2021)

Homemade burger


----------



## marti (Feb 28, 2021)

dont remember


----------



## pat (Mar 10, 2021)

yesterday Fish


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 10, 2021)

Toast


----------



## pat (Mar 10, 2021)

chicken


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 11, 2021)

Gammon


----------



## marti (Mar 11, 2021)

Lasgna


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 12, 2021)

Toast


----------



## marti (Mar 12, 2021)

smokies


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 13, 2021)

Chicken nuggets


----------



## marti (Mar 14, 2021)

Grilled cheese


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 15, 2021)

Toast


----------



## marti (Mar 15, 2021)

shephard pie


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 16, 2021)

Pasta


----------



## marti (Mar 16, 2021)

shephard pie


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 17, 2021)

Toast


----------



## marti (Mar 17, 2021)

lasgna


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 17, 2021)

Mixed grill


----------



## loneliness (Mar 18, 2021)

Frozen Pizza.


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 18, 2021)

Chicken nuggets


----------



## PGen98 (Mar 18, 2021)

I made cheese on toast with a marmite base last night.  Delicious.


----------



## marti (Mar 20, 2021)

dont remember


----------



## Lee (Mar 20, 2021)

Waffles and chicken nuggets


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 20, 2021)

Stew


----------



## marti (Mar 21, 2021)

lasngna


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 21, 2021)

Toast


----------



## safeinsanity (Mar 22, 2021)

Scrambled eggs with spam chunks and diced jalapeno peppers 😁


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 22, 2021)

Boring toast


----------



## pat (Mar 22, 2021)

fish


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 22, 2021)

pizza


----------



## mist (Mar 23, 2021)

Cheese omelette


----------



## Neelix (Mar 23, 2021)

Provolone cheese and bologna cheese sandwich with spicy mustard.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 7, 2021)

Spaghetti


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 16, 2021)

Sausage burgers and roasted potatoes.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 31, 2021)

Pizza


----------

